# A few in the cooler!



## Camoboss (Nov 2, 2009)

44 Tilapia


----------



## Garagedoorguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Good job are those off conroe


----------



## Camoboss (Nov 2, 2009)

No sir, we shot these at Gibbons!


----------



## TXgunner (Apr 2, 2012)

I have tried catching these at gibbons with no luck. How do you catch them, I have no bow.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

You need a bow or a cast net to catch tilapia. I love a cooler full of them! Never tried the cast net though.


----------



## labyrnth (Nov 26, 2011)

Where's gibbons?
If you don't mind me asking.


----------

